# Meetings > Workshops >  10-11 Workshop quaggoποίησης mkrtk για περιοχές Πειραιά

## petzi

προέρχεται από εδώ http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight= και για να φαίνεται στη σωστή περιοχή του forum

Workshop για την quaggoποίηση - olsrοποίηση των περιοχών Κορυδαλλού-Νικαίας-Κερατσινίου-Αμφιάλης-Πειραιά
Θα κάνουμε δουλειά και όχι χαβαλέ

*Χρονος*: 10 Νοε 2006 ώρα 18:30

*Τόπος* : το σπίτι μου (node #3460)

*Εισηγητές* : mojiro-aangelis 

*Προσκεκλημένοι*: όλοι οι κομβούχοι εντός ορίων Νικαίας-Κορυδαλλού-Αμφιάλης-Κερατσίνι- Πειραιά (αν ενδιαφέρεται και κανείς πιο ευρύτερα και αναλογα με τη συμμετοχή δεν θα πω όχι) 

*Προετοιμασία*: 
1. κρατήστε στο pc σας backup των ρυθμίσεων του mikrotik σας
2. φέρετε ένα δεύτερο cf-σκλήρό δίσκο ώστε να γίνει offline εγκατάσταση και να υπάρχει το αυθεντικό σας που δουλεύει.
3. ανατρέξτε στο forum και διαβάστε για το mikrotik + quagga
4. προετοιμάστε configuration files για την quagga σύμφωνα με το tutorial b52
5.μελετήστε το wind και σκεφθείτε με ποιούς κοντινούς κόμβους έχετε καλής ποιότητας links ή θεωρείτε εξαιρετικά σίγουρο ότι μπορείτε να βγάλετε
6. χαρτί - μολύβι - laptop για σημειώσεις.

*Extra*: διατίθεται καφές και δωρέαν πρόσβαση από μπαλκονο-hotspot

*Σημείωση*: επείδή το petzospito είναι μικρούλι το workshop θα δέχεται κόσμο συνεχώς μέχρι αργά το βράδυ και ανάλογα τις ανάγκες μπορεί να επαναληφθεί. pm για τηλεφωνα

Σε αυτό το post θα αναγράφονται οι συμμετέχοντες.


*Δήλωση συμμετοχών*
_Τμήμα 1_
papashark (?)
vmanolis
kinglyr
sw1klk
SV1EFT
sv1ceb
inkas
anka
mbjp
nikpanGR
ryloth
kokkasgt
smarag
akops
shadowcaster
kostas_218

----------


## ryloth

υπολόγιζε & εμένα μαζί με τον στάθη (inkas).
Eάν έχει καλό καιρό και μεγάλη ταράτσα θα ανέβουμε εκεί  ::

----------


## spirosco

Γιατι δεν το κανετε βρε παληκαρια στο χωρο της λεσχης?
Και πιο ανετα θα ειστε, κι αν το οργανωσετε και λιγο τοτε θα εχετε και τον projector διαθεσιμο για ευκολια  ::

----------


## petzi

στη βράση κολλάει το σίδερο και επειδή η Αθήνα μας φαίνεται μακριά, διευκολυνόμαστε σε κοντινότερο για όλους μας μέρος.
Το petzospito γίνεται προσωρινά το παράρτημα του συλλόγου στο Πειραιά....  ::   ::   ::  
(για να μην παρεξηγούμαστε κιόλας δεν κινούμαστε ανταγωνιστικά στα workshop που διοργανώνονται στην έδρα.... αλλά περισσότερο για να σταματήσουμε τις δικαιολογίες "... είναι μακρυά" για τους περισσότερους κομβούχους).

----------


## ZED

Είναι μακριά το σπίτι σου απο εμένα δεν θα έρθω.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  (πλάκα κάνω)

Αν και δεν ξέρω τπτ απο linux ΜΑΛΛΟΝ θα έρθω και εγώ  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Αν και δεν ξέρω τπτ απο linux ΜΑΛΛΟΝ θα έρθω και εγώ


Και εγώ τα βασικά ξέρω από Linux, αλλά πρέπει να γίνει η αρχή.  ::

----------


## Nefalim

εγω που δεν εχω αυθεντικο μικροτικ τι κανω δε πιανομαι?

----------


## petzi

τι θες να πεις? μολότωφ στη μάπα  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> *Προετοιμασία*: 
> ...
> 3. ανατρέξτε στο forum και *διαβάστε για το mikrotik + quagga*
> ...
> 4. *προετοιμάστε configuration files* για την quagga σύμφωνα με το tutorial b52


Ελλείψη υποδομής Linux, δεν κατάλαβα και πολλά.  ::  
Θα δούμε τι γίνεται στο workshop.  ::

----------


## ShadowCaster

Μια καρέκλα για μένα θα έχει????? Πιστεύω να καταφέρω να έρθω με τον akops, εαν θα υπάρξει συζήτηση για την οργάνωση των confederations ώστε να μεταβούμε σε olsr. Τα τεχνικά & το debugging τα έμαθα από τους αγαπητούς manoskol και acinonyx στην μετάβαση των πατησίων.

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από petzi
> 
> *Προετοιμασία*: 
> ...
> 3. ανατρέξτε στο forum και *διαβάστε για το mikrotik + quagga*
> ...
> 4. *προετοιμάστε configuration files* για την quagga σύμφωνα με το tutorial b52
> 
> 
> ...


3-> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24358

4-> Απο winobx, Files -> BackUp, ανηγεις τον ΙΕ και για URL
ftp://MTIK_USER :: [email protected] για να μπεις στον ftp του
mtik και να κατεβασεις το BackUp Configuration του Mtik σου.
Θα μας φερεις αυτο το αρχειο, ωστε οταν εγκαταστησουμε σε
μια αλλη cf τις mikroquaggae να περασουμε και το backup απο
πανω και να τρεχει μετα αμεσως.

----------


## petzi

νομίζω ότι ψιλοκλείσαμε τις συμμετοχές (λιγος χώρος έχει μείνει ακόμα).
Για να κινουμαστε άνετα και να βγάλουμε και δουλειά, παρακαλώ να γράψετε την ώρα προσέλευσης. Μπορούμε να το κρατήσουμε μέχρι αρκετά αργά ώστε να εξυπηρετηθούμε όλοι.
Η προτασή μου είναι να γίνει δυο φορές η παρουσιάση του how to quagga mikrotik ( πχ μία στις 19:00 και μία στις 20:00 - 20:30 ) και στη διάρκεια των παρουσιάσεων σε διαφορέτικό χώρο μπορεί να υπάρχει η εγκατάσταση για όσους είναι έτοιμοι. Στο τέλος των παρουσιάσεων μετά τις 20:30 να γίνει μια πιο διεξοδική συζήτηση για links, olsr απαιτήσεων και σχεδιασμός.
Για μένα επιτυχία θα είναι να πάιξουν όλοι με quagga το σάββατο το πρωί.

----------


## SV1EFT

> προέρχεται από εδώ http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... highlight= και για να φαίνεται στη σωστή περιοχή του forum
> 
> Workshop για την quaggoποίηση - olsrοποίηση των περιοχών Κορυδαλλού-Νικαίας-Κερατσινίου-Αμφιάλης-Πειραιά
> Θα κάνουμε δουλειά και όχι χαβαλέ
> 
> *Χρονος*: 10 Νοε 2006 ώρα 18:30
> 
> *Τόπος* : το σπίτι μου (node #3460)
> 
> ...



SORY μου έτυχε μια δουλειά και μπορώ να έρθω μετά τις 20.00 ώρας 
γίνεται ειδάλλως βάλτε άλλο άτομο στη θέση μου .

----------


## papashark

Οκ, βάλτε εμένα και τον smarag στην πρωϊνή ζώνη (19:00)

----------


## mojiro

το Workshop θα εχει και Live TV-Show

----------


## vmanolis

> 3-> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24358


Νομίζεις ότι ξέρω αρκετά για τον installer, το πως φτιάχνουμε Mikrotik iso's ή για τα αρχεία bgpd & zebra; Παραδείγματα : 


> Kανουμε setup κανονικα το mtik. Πρεπει να υπαρχει *installer για την version που θα βαλουμε*. (υπαρχει για 2.9.27/.28 /.30/.31).


 


> Η επομενη κινηση ειναι να φτιαξουμε ενα boot cd με ενα απο τα παρακατω *iso*'s : ...


 


> Στο φακελο startup φτιαχνουμε δυο αρχεια (*bgpd & zebra*) προσοχη οχι .conf απλα 2 αρχεια που θα εχουν τα παραπανω ονοματα και χρειαζονται για να ξεκινανε οι δαιμονες.


 


> Επειτα φτιαχνουμε 2 αρχεια *bgpd.conf* και *zebra.conf*
> 
> ```
> hostname fightclub.awmn 
>  password zebra 
>  enable password awmnawmn 
> ! 
>  ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 5 permit 10.0.0.0/8 ge 9 le 24 
>  ip prefix-list awmn-bgp seq 10 permit 10.0.0.0/15 le 32 
> ...


 Αν δεν έχει ασχοληθεί κάποιος με Linux δεν νομίζω να καταφέρει αρκετά. Γι' αυτό κυνηγάω ότι Workshop περί Linux.





> 4-> Απο winobx, Files -> BackUp, ανηγεις τον ΙΕ και για URL
> ftp://MTIK_USER[email protected] για να μπεις στον ftp του
> mtik και να κατεβασεις το BackUp Configuration του Mtik σου.
> Θα μας φερεις αυτο το αρχειο, ωστε οταν εγκαταστησουμε σε
> μια αλλη cf τις mikroquaggae να περασουμε και το backup απο
> πανω και να τρεχει μετα αμεσως.


Backup έχω πάντα, για την περίπτωση που χρειαστεί να βάλω άλλη κάρτα CF ή κάτι στραβώσει σε ρυθμίσεις.
Θα φέρω μία CF με το 2.9.6 που χρησιμοποιώ και το backup του Mikrotik μου.

----------


## mojiro

για αυτο κανουμε το workshop... για ολους οσους θελουν βοηθεια...

απλα η αναγνωση αυτων των κειμενων θα βοηθησει στη διεξαγωγη
και την κατανοηση οσων σας λεμε. αλλο ειναι να ερθετε με αποριες
και αλλο ειναι να τις αποκτησετε εκεινη τη στιγμη.

----------


## aangelis

> Θα φέρω μία CF με το 2.9.6 που χρησιμοποιώ και το backup του Mikrotik μου.


καλύτερα να φέρει όποιος θέλει CF με mt 2.9.27 ή νεότερο

εαν δεν μπορεί να κανει εγκατάσταση ας φέρει μια CF να
βαλουμε 2.9.27

η CF να μην ειναι 32mbytes γιατί ενώ μπορείς να βαλεις mt
δεν δουλεύει το patch σε τόσο μικρή κάρτα

----------


## aangelis

οποιος φερει την CF θα πρέπει να θυμαται IP, USERNAME και PASSWORD για τον router του ώστε να μπορέσουμε να παρουμε BACKUP αλλα και να δούμε IP και REMOTE-AS για κάθε peer στο BGP.

----------


## aangelis

> Μια καρέκλα για μένα θα έχει????? Πιστεύω να καταφέρω να έρθω με τον akops, εαν θα υπάρξει συζήτηση για την οργάνωση των confederations ώστε να μεταβούμε σε olsr. Τα τεχνικά & το debugging τα έμαθα από τους αγαπητούς manoskol και acinonyx στην μετάβαση των πατησίων.


Νικο, τα εχεις καταγράψει κάπου;
Εχουμε το πακέτο για mt και τα configuration αρχεία;
Ψαχνω τον acinonyx μερες τωρα και δεν τον βρίσκω.

----------


## aangelis

> Εχουμε το πακέτο για mt


εχω το olsrd-0.4.10.mpk αλλα σίγουρα ειναι παλαιό

----------


## aangelis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aangelis
> 
> Εχουμε το πακέτο για mt
> 
> 
> εχω το olsrd-0.4.10.mpk αλλα σίγουρα ειναι παλαιό


οκ, βρηκα το 0.4.10-4-destgw σε mpk πακέτο και ενα τυπικό configuration αρχείο

----------


## mojiro

πέρα απο τα patched olsr του acinonyx δεν εχει βγει πιο νεα olsr version

----------


## kostas_218

Θα είμαι και εγώ εκεί  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ShadowCaster

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aangelis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από aangelis
> 
> ...


Αυτό είναι το τελευταίο package όσο για conf έχω αυτό που χρησιμοποιούν τα παιδία στα πατήσια, και το αντίστοιχο bgp φυσικά. Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι ότι θα έχω κάποιες επισκέψεις στο σπίτι και δεν μπορώ να έρθω, τουλάχιστον νωρίς, θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω στο τελευταίο group, εάν δεν τα καταφέρω θα το στήλω με κανα pm.

----------


## petzi

νίκο΄ έλα όποτε μπορέσεις.
τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας στο 1ο ποστ.
(παρακαλώ τους mods για 2-3 ώρες να μην το διαγράψουν)

----------


## mojiro

> εάν δεν τα καταφέρω θα το στήλω με κανα pm.


στειλε στειλε  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Μετά αυτό το workshop, ο κόμβος #3132 vmanolis "παίζει" με quagga over Mikrotik 2.9.27  ::  
Και πάλι ένα ευχαριστώ από όλους όσους φιλοξενηθήκαμε από το petzoσπιτο για αυτό το Workshop.  ::  
Ετοιμάζω τα conf files ώστε το μεσημέρι που θα πάω στην έδρα του *petaloudas* να αποκτήσει και αυτός ανάλογο RouterOS.  ::

----------


## petzi

Νομίζω ότι ψιλοπετύχαμε το στόχο μας και παραπάνω. 
Συμμετείχαν : papashark, vmanolis, kinglyr, sw1klk, anka, kokkasgt, smarag, vassilis3, petzi, mojiro, aangelis, sv1jgg.
Όσοι δεν συμμετείχαν τελίκά μπορούν να επικοινωνήσουν με pm για mini νέα συνάντηση ή ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα.  ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Μπραβο για την πρωτοβουλια. Αντε να ξεφορτωνομαστε σιγα σιγα το mtik routing.

----------


## papako

Μήπως έτυχε να γράψετε σε video το workshop ?

----------


## vmanolis

Όπως ο *Χριστός* έστειλε τους μαθητές του να διδάξουν τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο, έτσι και εγώ σαν "μαθητής" του *Mojiro* (ναι ξέρω, του μοιάζει) έκανα σήμερα ένα μίνι-Workshop στους *SAS* και *matsulas*.
Σαν αποτέλεσμα αυτού ήταν αφενός να "διδαχθούν" την όλη διεργασία, αφετέρου οι δύο κόμβοι τους να αποκτήσουν εντός της ημέρας Mikrotik 2.9.27 με quagga.  ::  
Αναλυτικά... http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337853#337853

----------


## spirosco

Ρε παλιο νικαιοκορυδαλιοτοπειραιωτοκοκκινιωτες (κλπ), πατε να αρπαξετε την αιγλη του φαρ ουεστ μου φαινεται με την οργανωση σας  ::  

Μπραβο σας παντως γιατι κινηστε αποτελεσματικα.  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Όπως ο *Χριστός* έστειλε τους μαθητές του να διδάξουν τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο, έτσι και εγώ σαν "μαθητής" του *Mojiro* (ναι ξέρω, του μοιάζει) έκανα σήμερα ένα μίνι-Workshop στους *SAS* και *matsulas*.
> Σαν αποτέλεσμα αυτού ήταν αφενός να "διδαχθούν" την όλη διεργασία, αφετέρου οι δύο κόμβοι τους να αποκτήσουν εντός της ημέρας Mikrotik 2.9.27 με quagga.  
> Αναλυτικά... http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=337853#337853


μπραβο ρε Μανόλη

----------


## vmanolis

Τίποτε καλύτερο από το να ακούω επαίνους από "γκουρού" και γενικά τόσο γνώστες όπως ο Αποστόλης.  ::   ::   ::  
Τουλάχιστον... ευχαριστώ.  ::

----------


## petzi

καλή η quagga αλλά τώρα πρέπει να οργανωθούμε στο πως να ρυθμίζουμε τα link μας ώστε να βγάζουν το maximum της απόδοσής και αξιοπιστίας τους. Να καθορίσουμε προδιαγραφές για το ποιό είναι καλό λινκ και ποιό όχι και να ανταλλάξουμε λινκς ή και να κόψουμε όσα "δεν πάνε".
Καλό το σήμα αλλά πόσο bandwidth χωράνε......

----------


## aangelis

> Τίποτε καλύτερο από το να ακούω επαίνους από "γκουρού" και γενικά τόσο γνώστες όπως ο Αποστόλης.    
> Τουλάχιστον... ευχαριστώ.


Σιγα μην ειμαι και τυροπιτα κουρού  ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Σιγα μην ειμαι και τυροπιτα κουρού


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

